# Installer subvision et le PATH



## alyas (23 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoirs,

J'essaye d'installer un logiciel open source , KISMAC pour etre plus précis en utilisant la cvs j'ai juste un petit probleme :

J'ai installer Subversion ( aucun probleme ) 

Je bloque juste pour le PATH

voici ci dessous deux solutions qui ce ressemble pour l'installer mais je n'arrive pas à modifier le fichier profile.

au faite cette manoeuvre c'est bien pour pouvoir utiliser la commande cvs depuis n'importe quelle endroit ?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1

Download and install svn (Subversion) from http://metissian.com/projects/macosx/subversion/.

svn's location needs to be added to your $PATH; following these steps should make that happen for any shell you use. Open up TextEdit, then in the Format menu choose Make Plain Text. Type in:

PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin
export PATH

Save the file as profile.txt in your home folder.
Open up a terminal window and type

mv profile.txt .profile 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 Readme de subversion 


II.  INSTALLATION

     1. Simply double click the SubversionClient-1.3.1.pkg file.  You
        will be prompted for an Administrator access as it needs to install
        files into system folders.
     2. Note that you will need to add /usr/local/bin to either their your
        account's PATH, or the system level PATH if it has not already been
        altered for some other application.  To modify to the path for all
        users, modify /etc/profile (for sh, ksh, bash, etc.) or /etc/csh.login
        (for csh, tcsh, etc).
     3. To test your installation, issue the following command:
          svn cat http://svn.collab.net/repos/svn/trunk/README
        You should see the contents of the Subversion README file.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pouvez vous m'eclairer à savoir si le faite de modifier le PATH sert bien à comme je le disais plus haut executer des commandes depuis n'importe quelle endroit

et comment faire pour eviter de mettre a chaque fois ./ avant une commande


merci à tous

ps : pour la premiere solution voici l'adresse du site : http://kismac.macpirate.ch/wiki/doku.php?id=building_from_source


----------



## ntx (23 Octobre 2007)

alyas a dit:


> Pouvez vous m'eclairer à savoir si le faite de modifier le PATH sert bien à comme je le disais plus haut executer des commandes depuis n'importe quelle endroit


PATH donne la liste des chemins des répertoires contenant des applications qui peuvent être exécutés directement dans un shell sans devoir donner leur chemin complet.


> et comment faire pour eviter de mettre a chaque fois ./ avant une commande


"./" sert justement à indiquer que ton application se trouve dans le répertoire courant. Donc il devient inutile si ce dernier est défini dans PATH.


----------



## alyas (23 Octobre 2007)

Quelles fichier faut modifier /etc/profile ?

et/ou

d'autre


merci


----------



## alyas (23 Octobre 2007)

Voilà ce que j'ai fais :


J'ai rajouté :/usr/local/bin au 2 fichiers suivants :

/etc/profile

/etc/csh.login

Voici ce que ça donne :

1

# System-wide .profile for sh(1)

PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin"
export PATH

if [ "${BASH-no}" != "no" ]; then
	[ -r /etc/bashrc ] && . /etc/bashrc
fi

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2

# System-wide .login file for csh(1).

setenv PATH "/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin"

ça marche mais le probleme c'est que j'ai un message bizarre sur le terminale et je voudrais savoir à quoi il est du et comment y remedier pour avoir un systeme propore

voilà le message :

Last login: Tue Oct 23 23:16:07 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
-bash: {rtf1macansicpg10000cocoartf824cocoasubrtf420: command not found
-bash: /Users/hunyka/.profile: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
-bash: /Users/hunyka/.profile: line 2: `{\fonttbl\f0\fmodern\fcharset77 Courier;}'
ordinateur-de-hunyka:~ hunyka$


----------



## alyas (23 Octobre 2007)

Bon bah

Je croix que j'ai fais un post pour rien j'ai trouver

Vu que j'avais suivit deux installation differente j'ai creer un conflit il m'a juste fallu supprimer le fichier invisible .profile dans mon USER que j'avais creer auparavant et c'est bon ça marche.


Merci tu ma au moins appris le ./

merci à toi


----------



## ntx (24 Octobre 2007)

Normalement tu ne devrais pas modifier les fichiers dans /etc, les adaptations pour ton profile doivent être faites dans le fichier .profile qui est dans ton home. Si tu modifies /etc tu touches à tous les utilisateurs.


----------



## Toucouleur (9 Novembre 2007)

désolé de déranger mais je voudrais comprendre une chose vu que je débute tout juste sous Mac.

J'ai installé un package pour subversion et je me suis rendu compte qu'il n'était pas adapté à Leopard.

Je voudrais donc le retirer proprement et j'ai même essayé avec AppZapper de retrouver ce que j'avais installé mais sans succès...

C'est vraiment à titre éducatif que je pose la question...

merci par avance


----------



## tatouille (10 Novembre 2007)

svn ()xcode() est dans leopard, l'installation standard de svn se fait ds le /usr/local
ouvre ton term et tape open /usr/local 

apres je ne sait pas ce que tu as installe dautre donc regarde
les fichiers qui sont dans l'archive pax du pkg d'origine et remove les one by one du /usr/local


----------

